# What to stuff in a fattie?



## smokeusum (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm looking for a new spin on an old favorite! So let the ideas, recipes and q-views fly!! What have you stuffed in a fattie?

BTW, never, ever google "what to stuff in a fattie" --OMG, I almost went blind!!!


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 17, 2013)

I like pizza fatties and I did one with German potato salad and pineapple chunks that was real good and different,  I am thinking of doing a fruit fatty with berries and apple maybe some brown sugar and cinnamon.  I also like to use 1/2 sausage 1/2 ground chuck for the base.  All sausage is just to much for me. Cheese fatty might be good to.  I am not to keen on wrapping with bacon but crispy bacon on the inside works. The possibility's abound.  Good luck and I will be waiting to see what you and everyone else comes up with.

Stan


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 17, 2013)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> I am not to keen on wrapping with bacon but crispy bacon on the inside works.



I think the bacon I use may be too thick (as if that is even a term that should EVER be said out loud!) -- in the past I have pre-woven my bacon and mildly pre-cooked it in the oven while the fattie starts smoking. Once the fattie has a nice smoke on it I wrap my weave around it. Otherwise, my bacon doesn't get done enough. I've never thought of just putting cooked bacon INSIDE! I like it!!!


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 17, 2013)

Good idea smokeusum,  Never thought of precooking the weave. Do you just lay it on a cookie sheet then broil till it like 1/2 done.  then put the presmoked fattie on it and wrap.  I can see that helping the inside of the bacon to get done.  I am going to have to try this and maybe I will be a convert. Thanks

Stan


----------



## ellymae (Feb 17, 2013)

My favorite fatty is a naked fatty... 













DSC_0024-2.jpg



__ ellymae
__ Feb 17, 2013






But I have stuffed a few in my time... 

Cheese steak fatty... 

Fried mushrooms, onions, and provolone cheese... 













DSC_0039-3.jpg



__ ellymae
__ Feb 17, 2013


















DSC_0050.jpg



__ ellymae
__ Feb 17, 2013






Pig Balls... 

cube of cheese wrapped in sausage, then bacon.. 













DSC_0061-3.jpg



__ ellymae
__ Feb 17, 2013


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 17, 2013)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Good idea smokeusum,  Never thought of precooking the weave. Do you just lay it on a cookie sheet then broil till it like 1/2 done.  then put the presmoked fattie on it and wrap.  I can see that helping the inside of the bacon to get done.  I am going to have to try this and maybe I will be a convert. Thanks
> 
> Stan



I bake it at about 250. Broiling or baking hotter causes it the draw up. I do it on a cookie sheet and I wish I could tell you about times; when I use the oven, I cook by smell. But after about i guess 20 minutes I flip it over so it cooks evenly on both sides. You want it still pliable, and after its partly done it finishes up well in the smoker. 

Here's a q-view :)












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Feb 17, 2013


















image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Feb 17, 2013


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 17, 2013)

ellymae said:


> Pig Balls...
> cube of cheese wrapped in sausage, then bacon..
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, those look awesome!!! I think I did my first one based off you Philly cheese! It was excellent!!!


----------



## ellymae (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks - some others I have done but can't find the pictures of... 

Ruben fatty - used brats out of their casings, and swiss, kraut, and thousand island dressing. 

Use Italian sausage and stuff with mozzarella and spinach and garlic. 

Scrambles eggs, hash browns, onions. This is the only one I have enrobed in bacon.


----------



## hova1914 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm currently smoking my first fatty, its a simple breakfast stuffed with syrup and blueberry muffins. however I came up with a few ideas for fatties I want to try. I want to do a Mac & cheese one with chunked ham and sweet corn; a Mexican one with queso, salsa, taco meat, maybe spinach (since I doubt lettuce or cabbage will hold up), and either Doritos, tortilla chips, or fritos; a Hawaiian one with cheese, pineapples, bell peppers, and spam; a Philly cheesesteak one, a turkey chili one with black beans, corn, jiffy cornbread, and shredded cheese; and a Cajun one with red beans & rice, Cajun sausage, cheese, and a Cajun rub. I'll probably use spicy sausage for that one.


----------



## hova1914 (Feb 23, 2013)

oh yeah, I forgot I want to do a meatloaf fattie stuffed with meatloaf (obviously) and either mashed or au gratin potatoes. I haven't decided if I want to serve it with carrots, corn, and string beans, or just stuff that inside too.


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 23, 2013)

Hova1914 said:


> I'm currently smoking my first fatty, its a simple breakfast stuffed with syrup and blueberry muffins. however I came up with a few ideas for fatties I want to try. I want to do a Mac & cheese one with chunked ham and sweet corn; a Mexican one with queso, salsa, taco meat, maybe spinach (since I doubt lettuce or cabbage will hold up), and either Doritos, tortilla chips, or fritos; a Hawaiian one with cheese, pineapples, bell peppers, and spam; a Philly cheesesteak one, a turkey chili one with black beans, corn, jiffy cornbread, and shredded cheese; and a Cajun one with red beans & rice, Cajun sausage, cheese, and a Cajun rub. I'll probably use spicy sausage for that one.



It all sounds yummy!!!


----------



## hova1914 (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh! What about a thanksgiving fatty? Smoked turkey chunks, stovetop stuffing, cranberry sauce, and gravy.


----------



## hova1914 (Feb 23, 2013)

Or a fall fattie with gingerbread and either a pumpkin spice or apple spice rub. I'll hafta remember to try that one.


----------



## mike johnson (Feb 23, 2013)

Here is a breakfast fatty that I did a while back. It is now a family favorite.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130204/the-ultimate-breakfast-fatty


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Bistro fatty. Cranberries spinach almonds white cheese......yumm


----------



## mike johnson (Feb 23, 2013)

Speaking of apples. I did this one with a loin.Same basics for a fatty though.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129297/apple-stuffed-pork-loin


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Bistro-dont forget either the balsamic vinaigrette or balsamic glaze


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 23, 2013)

Mike Johnson said:


> Here is a breakfast fatty that I did a while back. It is now a family favorite.
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130204/the-ultimate-breakfast-fatty



Very nice!! Funny! I did mini ones today, a single hard-boiled egg each :)


----------



## hova1914 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm amazed that you didn't have a blowout with that fatty. It's SOOOO overstuffed! But looks delicious!


----------



## ronrude (Feb 23, 2013)

There was a fatty throwdown recently.  Look for that, it was incredible.


----------



## ronrude (Feb 23, 2013)

Hova, being from DC, have you been to "The Pig"?  Yum.  Sorry for the topic change.


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 23, 2013)

ronrude said:


> Hova, being from DC, have you been to "The Pig"?  Yum.  Sorry for the topic change.



Lol, it's all good! I grew up in DC! 14th & N nw!!!


----------



## reefer (Feb 27, 2013)

Hova1914 said:


> and a Cajun one with red beans & rice.


That sounds great!! maybe add andouille sausage!


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 27, 2013)

Reefer said:


> That sounds great!! maybe add andouille sausage!


Nice!!


----------

